# El Natrual



## Rad

Lightly Sanded and clear coated! Iron Wood.


----------



## gdenby

Good looking, and strong, I'll bet. Approx. weight?


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> Good looking, and strong, I'll bet. Approx. weight?


Thank you -- I don't know on the weight, it's not heavy.


----------



## alador

Nice looking stick. I love the natural wood look. When you say ironwood, is that hornbeam? So many woods are called ironwood around the country, just curious.


----------



## Rad

alador said:


> Nice looking stick. I love the natural wood look. When you say ironwood, is that hornbeam? So many woods are called ironwood around the country, just curious.


HOP HORNBEAM
Ostrya virginiana (Mill.) K. Koch
Plant Symbol = OSVI
Contributed by: USDA NRCS Appalachian Plant Materials Center, Alderson, West Virginia

Eastern hop hornbeam, American Hop-hornbeam, Hop hornbeam, Ironwood, Leverwood, Ironwood Hornbeam Tree


----------



## CAS14

Oh noooo, not Leverwood. We geologists hate the mineral leverite, as in leave'er right there. ;-)


----------



## alador

No, that's Leverwood as in "Leave'r wood on the back porch, she'll git it when the faar barrns low"


----------

